
I2P - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I2P
======
hnarn
I used I2P for a while many years back and I enjoyed it. As I understood it at
the time, it's similar to TOR but different in the sense that it puts a higher
focus on internal traffic, whereas TOR has many exit routers and often serves
as a type of free proxy for anyone.

For more information on the differences between I2P and TOR, see
[https://geti2p.net/en/comparison/tor](https://geti2p.net/en/comparison/tor)

